# New mouse cage - Savic Zeno 2



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

It arrived today and I only ordered it on Saturday so I'm very happy. It was reduced so including the Amazon voucher I had I only paid £38 something for it  Timed the purchase just right too as it shot up in price the next day.

Here it is set up - they're all in there somewhere! There's still some space to fill but for now it's fairly well stocked and there are no big falls


I've been enjoying watching the girls explore and I think they like it  
I have heard that the cage is a pain to assemble but I didn't find that. One of the corner rod wotsits was a bit difficult and needed an extra whack but otherwise it was a doddle. However I have to point out the bar spacing - information I found on Zooplus said it was 9.5mm, which I wasn't sure about even when I ordered it. On arrival I can see it's more like 1cm so something to bear in mind if you are considering this cage for mice. I'd have preferred another door on top for ease of access as well but beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like a very nice place for them to live! And it's nice to look at too, as cages go. Some cages you see in shops are really functional looking (if you know what I mean!). Lucky mice!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheers, I think it's a pretty nice cage and the girls are really appreciating the extra height 

I've realised I had an extended brain fart re: measurements so my above comments about the bar spacing aren't relevant


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Looks like fun


----------

